# gaan naar (politiek)



## ThomasK

Al vaker heb ik opgemerkt dat de Belgische Franstalige minister Reynders het woord "gaan naar" gebruikt als een soort loperconstructie, gewoonlijk voor beslissingen die gericht zijn op iets, of evoluties. Zoals in dit interview op 1:30: "We gaan naar de privésector", met de betekenis: we hevelen het bedrijf [Belgacom] naar de privésector over. interessant detail: "we gaan" klinkt niet activistisch, als een beslissing, het lijkt eerder een evolutie (zoals we "We gaan naar een tijd waarin...", ook al klinkt dat in mijn oren niet danig goed).  

Heel even heb ik gedacht dat de constructie ook door andere politici werd opgenomen. Is zij jullie al opgevallen? Mij lijkt het alvast geen verrijking, maar lopers zijn natuurlijk handig.


----------



## marrish

Het zou onredelijk zijn voor mij als anderstalige om het Nederlands van een anderstalige te nemen als een gegeven waarover hier gediscussieerd kan worden. Uzelf en anderen zijn zeker meer in de positie om er iets over te vertellen. Trouwens vind ik het Nederlands van minister Reynders heel deftig.

Dit hebbende gezegd wil ik met jullie delen dat ik dacht dat deze minister, die beslissingen kan nemen in deze zaak, aan het Engelse ''we go for...'' had gekozen maar misschien niet op het idee was gekomen om te zeggen ''we gaan ervoor ...''.  Een andere gedachte was: ''we gaan over naar...''


----------



## ThomasK

Momentje, momentje: het gaat erom dat hij een loperstructuur gebruikt, en dat ik merkte intussen dat die elders ook gangbaar blijkt, niet alleen bij anderstalige politici. Ik vind ze niet bepaald geslaagd, en vooral ook lijkt ze mij wat dubbelzinnig, zoals ik uitlegde: impliceert dit gaan een beslissing van de regering (hier wel) of is het eigenlijk een verwijzing naar een evolutie (zoals in "Deze maatschappij evolueert in de richting van grotere ongelijkheid")? Ik vind dat een soort onwenselijke vaagheid. 

Je links zijn wel interessant: "go  for" zou duidelijk zijn, als een wilsbeslissing. "We gaan over naar" zouden we eerder in een discussie of vergadering gebruiken, denk ik: naar een volgende agendapunt. 

Reynders is inderdaad best te begrijpen, dat heb ik niet bedoeld. Het is wel niet zo perfect ;-).


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zie eerlijk gezegd het probleem niet. _Gaan_ is een wendbaar werkwoord in het Nederlands, zoals in zoveel talen. Mogelijk is dit een duidelijkere constructie: _Belgacom gaat naar de privésector_. Toch denk ik wel dat de context waarin Reynders deze uitspraak doet, ook ruimte laat voor het iets lossere _We gaan naar de privésector.

_Wat is trouwens een 'loperconstructie'? Ik heb het gegoogeld, maar kom dan alleen op deze draad uit.


----------



## ThomasK

Een loperwerkwoord is een werkwoord dat zoals een loper/ sleutel in alle sloten past. Ik vind het dus een nogal ongelukkige en wat vage uitdrukking...


----------



## bibibiben

Zou het kunnen dat 'loperwerkwoord' alleen in België bekend is? Google laat vrijwel alleen Belgische sites zien waarin dit woord voorkomt.

Het gebruik van wat vlakkere werkwoorden in een interview, waarin je voor de vuist weg moet praten, lijkt me overigens normaal.


----------



## petoe

Op het web vond ik ergens deze definitie:
 ‘Passe-partouts’ of ‘loperwoorden’ (all-purpose words) zijn woorden die te pas en te onpas worden gebruikt en daardoor zeggingskracht hebben verloren.
En in mijn verklarend woordenboek staat onder het trefwoord loper: 'woord dat weliswaar in elke zin past maar weinig zegt'.
Voorbeelden zijn 'element', 'aspect', 'dimensie' enz.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, 'passe-partoutwoord' kende ik wel, al hoor ik het niet vaak meer gebruiken.

Interessant om te zien dat zowel 'loperwoord' als 'passe-partoutwoord' ontstellend weinig treffers op Google oplevert. Worden ze met uitsterven bedreigd?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, in elk geval vind ik dat we 'loperwoorden' niet moeten aanmoedigen. En die 'gaan naar' vind ik wat vreemd (en vaag) vinden...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Tja, in elk geval vind ik dat we 'loperwoorden' niet moeten aanmoedigen. En die 'gaan naar' vind ik wat vreemd (en vaag) vinden...



In de geschreven taal mag je beeldende taal verwachten, maar in de gesproken taal kan de lat een stuk lager liggen. Wie eens een keer 'gaan naar' in de mond neemt in de betekenis van 'overgaan naar', klinkt naar mijn smaak ook zeker niet vreemd of vaag.


----------



## marrish

ThomasK said:


> Momentje, momentje: het gaat erom dat hij een loperstructuur gebruikt, en dat ik merkte intussen dat die elders ook gangbaar blijkt, niet alleen bij anderstalige politici. Ik vind ze niet bepaald geslaagd, en vooral ook lijkt ze mij wat dubbelzinnig, zoals ik uitlegde: impliceert dit gaan een beslissing van de regering (hier wel) of is het eigenlijk een verwijzing naar een evolutie (zoals in "Deze maatschappij evolueert in de richting van grotere ongelijkheid")? Ik vind dat een soort onwenselijke vaagheid.
> 
> Je links zijn wel interessant: "go  for" zou duidelijk zijn, als een wilsbeslissing. "We gaan over naar" zouden we eerder in een discussie of vergadering gebruiken, denk ik: naar een volgende agendapunt.
> 
> Reynders is inderdaad best te begrijpen, dat heb ik niet bedoeld. Het is wel niet zo perfect ;-).


Als je zegt dat dit trucje nogal meer wordt gebruikt dan wijst het erop dat ik er niet op gelet heb en jouw aanleiding tot deze discussie volledig gegrond is. 

Ik ervaar het als een duidelijke intentie van de regering/kabinet die een vorm van een beslissing kan nemen (zo moeilijk!) en als dusdanig een wilsverklaring lijkt. Ik denk niet dat hier een of andere gewaarwording van een evolutie van de maatschappij in een bepaalde richting is bedoeld, wel dat het beleid evolueert. De kwestie van vaagheid laat ik in het midden.


----------



## dawdaw

Volgens mij gaat het om een soort van verfransing. Ik ben afkomstig uit Brussel en zou de fout zelf niet zien.

Volgens mij komt het niet van het engelse "go for" maar van het franse "aller vers" zoals in "evoluer vers". 

We gaan naar de privé sector zou dan betekenen: we zetten een stap in de richting van de privé sector.
Let wel: "on va vers" is niet echt formeel taalgebruik...

"On se tourne vers (le secteur privé)" zou volgens mij gemakkelijker uit de mond van een politicus kunnen komen, toch is de (foute?) vertaling "we gaan naar" snel snel gemaakt.


Enige conclusies over het beleid en/of de visie van de MR over dit beleid lijkt me toch ietwat vergezocht. Het gaat namelijk nog steeds om één enkele zin uit de mond van een anderstalige politicus.


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank voor de reactie, maar mijn invalshoek was niet ideologisch. Het ging erom hoe vaak ik die 'gaan naar', hoor. En je verwijzing naar het Frans lijkt mij heel zinnig: vermoedelijk toch een stuk couranter dan ons 'gaan naar'.


----------

